# 2 weeks DNP - Any tips?



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ok so at the end of the month i will be starting my DNP.

250mg per day for 14 days and I will also be taking ALA, Vit E and Electrolytes; and some lucozade in the fridge for emergencies 

I also have ECA to combat any lethargy I may encounter. I'm staying away from T3's as I want to keep my muscle and my DNP dosage and length of cycle shouldn't really warrant it. Carbs will be kept to a minimum and calories slightly below maintenance.

Any tips? I read that splitting the dosage gives better results but has greater sides. How much better results? I would like to try splitting it if I feel ok with the sides.

What type/amount of fat loss can I expect to achieve? And is there anything Ive missed?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd recommend some Vit-C, 3000mg a day along with a LOT of water; at least 4/5 litres each day. As for the T3 for what I understand it is recommend to upkeep your body's natural level, an since DNP is protein sparing muscle loss will be minimal, if any if diet is in check.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Ok so at the end of the month i will be starting my DNP.
> 
> 250mg per day for 14 days and I will also be taking ALA, Vit E and Electrolytes; and some lucozade in the fridge for emergencies
> 
> ...


Ok bro,plenty people have taken dnp on here so this is my 2 times I took it

First time took 125mg tab before bed,inside 4 days throat swollen dry nose didn't lik it at all... Packed it in.

Second time.. I waited few weeks an split the 125mg tab in half an worked my way up to 2 4 half over the day,every 3-4 hours.. Took all the usual supplements mentioned below an t3.., you can split your dose as long as uv tablets..

Yes was warm but i got used to it..been taking to DIGGYV an telling me to take in 1 dose.. So try an see wot works for you..I think splitting dose give better results but dnp is dnp anthe best fat burner around.. I only no the above trying myself an speaking to other members who no alot more an can help u out

Wot weight body fat ate you...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> I'd recommend some Vit-C, 3000mg a day along with a LOT of water; at least 4/5 litres each day. As for the T3 for what I understand it is recommend to upkeep your body's natural level, an since DNP is protein sparing muscle loss will be minimal, if any if diet is in check.


Yeah I have read some posts regarding the T3. The research I read seems to point to DNP doing nothing to your T3/T4 unless you are on high dosages for a long time. I wont be using T3 at 250mg... in fact i would never use T3 unless on AAS at same time.

I will add the Vit C... that should help with any water retention im guessing? What is the water retention like on DNP? minor? The water is a no brainer I drink about 4/5 litres a day anyway.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im currently on and taking the following supps;

Electrolyte (Myprotein) - 1 on waking and 1 post w/o - Drunk with a pint of water

Vit c - 2g on waking and 2g for bed

Vit E - 400iu Morning and 400iu bed

DNP - 250mg Bed time

15ml - Cod liver oil

ALA - 600iu Morning and 600iu before bed

Taurine - 3g morning 3g before bed (Back pumps as im running Var)

T3 - In car in case I need

Water intake - Drink at least 5 litres per day, and make sure I drink 1litre during workout

I avoid eating for 30 mins after morning supps

Water retention I havent noticed too much, not something I can tell till off and weigh in.

I planned all my supps out, in a pill box and on a spreadsheet (ignore spreadsheet figures as ive tweeked them since)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Im currently on and taking the following supps;
> 
> Electrolyte (Myprotein) - 1 on waking and 1 post w/o - Drunk with a pint of water
> 
> ...


any reason for splitting your test dose mate ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> any reason for splitting your test dose mate ?


When I researched it, there was varying reports on half life for test, some said 5 days others said 16.5 days, so thought **** it, twice a week will keep levels high


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Excellent stuff Madoxx! I have myself a pillbox and will be taking

250mg DNP

600/1200 ALA

3g Vit C

800iu Vit E

Electrolytes x2 per day

Omega Oils

Ephedrine & Caffeine (as needed)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> When I researched it, there was varying reports on half life for test, some said 5 days others said 16.5 days, so thought **** it, twice a week will keep levels high


im pretty certain enanthate is 10.5 days, I found this info-

Oral steroids:

Drug

Active half-life

Anadrol (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours

Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours

Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours

Methyltestosterone 4 days

Winstrol (stanozolol) 9 hours

Halotestin (Fluoxymesterone) 9.5 hours

Turinabol (Tbol) 16 hours

Injectable steroids:

Drug

Active half-life

Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 15 days

Equipoise 14 days

Trenbolone Acetate 3 days

Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days

Sustanon or Omnadren 15 to 18 days

Testosterone Cypionate 12 days

Testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days

Testosterone Propionate 4.5 days

Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day

Steroid esters:

Drug

Active half-life

Formate 1.5 days

Acetate 3 days

Propionate 4.5 days

Phenylpropionate 4.5 days

Butyrate 6 days

Valerate 7.5 days

Hexanoate 9 days

Caproate 9 days

Isocaproate 9 days

Heptanoate 10.5 days

Enanthate 10.5 days

Octanoate 12 days

Cypionate 12 days

Nonanoate 13.5 days

Decanoate 15 days

Undecanoate 16.5 days

Ancillaries:

Drug

Active half-life

Arimidex

3 days

Clenbuterol

1.5 days

Clomid

5 days

Cytadren

6 hours

Ephedrine

6 hours

T3

10 hours

Letrozole

5 hours

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate)

14 days


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> im pretty certain enanthate is 10.5 days, I found this info-


So if test e is 10.5 days surely after 7 days its running at about 70%? Jabbing twice a week keeps the levels higher surely?

Check this post - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/95702-test-e-half-life.html


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> So if test e is 10.5 days surely after 7 days its running at about 70%? Jabbing twice a week keeps the levels higher surely?
> 
> Check this post - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/95702-test-e-half-life.html


yeah that's a good point, im struggling to get my head round it myself... I also thought if the half life is 10.5 days then after 21 days that jab would be gone but someone told me it doesn't work like that either, it keeps halving after 10.5 days so is constantly building up at every jab through the cycle. don't know how true it is but id love to sit down with someone who knows everything about aas for an hour and just pick their brains


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> yeah that's a good point, im struggling to get my head round it myself... I also thought if the half life is 10.5 days then after 21 days that jab would be gone but someone told me it doesn't work like that either, it keeps halving after 10.5 days so is constantly building up at every jab through the cycle. don't know how true it is but id love to sit down with someone who knows everything about aas for an hour and just pick their brains


That's correct! The amount is halved every time the half life time elapses.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sleep is the biggest issue for me.....I take the whole dosage first thing in the morning, so I can sleep at night. You'll still be sweating bad threw the night but its managable (don't split the dosage). You'll be suffering on this mate....peak summer is not the time to plan a dnp blast pmsl.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sleep is the biggest issue for me.....I take the whole dosage first thing in the morning, so I can sleep at night. You'll still be sweating bad threw the night but its managable (don't split the dosage). You'll be suffering on this mate....peak summer is not the time to plan a dnp blast pmsl.


Haha yeah I am prepared for the worst! i will be starting off taking the one dose in the morning I think. See how I roll with that for the first week at least. I might sleep in the car with the aircon on full blast


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> So if test e is 10.5 days surely after 7 days its running at about 70%? Jabbing twice a week keeps the levels higher surely?
> 
> Check this post - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/95702-test-e-half-life.html


Splitting the 600 twice a week will definitely keep the levels higher and more consistent. With a 10.5 day HL by jabbing once per week your test will have big peaks and troughs. Plummeting the day before your jab.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a fan by your bed and one on your desk at work.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This is based on 10.5 day half life, I reckon the twice weekly jab provides a more stable level of test. Check out how long it takes to clear the system!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Get a fan by your bed and one on your desk at work.


Currently have front and back windows open and sat next to a fan. If i turn the fan off, I drip!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Get a fan by your bed and one on your desk at work.


The aircon in work is world class! Its like sitting in a fridge.... may have to sleep under my desk haha


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> View attachment 126260
> 
> 
> This is based on 10.5 day half life, I reckon the twice weekly jab provides a more stable level of test. Check out how long it takes to clear the system!


Yeah notice how you dont get the big fluctuations, definitely the way to go I would say. A solitary jab of 600 would be in your system for over 200 days  obviously at minute amounts.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If you take before bed, with zero carbs in your system, then you'll get a half decent nights sleep, especially at 250mg with a fan at the side of the bed and air flow through the room.

T3 is used to combat lethargy more than anything else.

The more reading I've done, the more it seems a steady flow of slow burning carbs is the best way to go, especially if you suffer from low blood sugar whilst using dnp.

You should still keep carbs low, but figure out what works for you.

Don't, under any circumstances make the mistake of thinking, 2/3/4 days in "I can't feel anything, it's not working, I'll up my dose" because it will be working, and the extra amount in your system will build then hit you like a ton of bricks a few days later. And upping your dose simply isn't necessary if your diet is bang on.

Once it's fully in your system, you'll feel tired, run down, low on energy and sweaty. And crave sugary foods like you've never done before, even if you don't particularly have a sweet tooth.

All in all, done correctly, and I mean 100% correctly, you'll be fine and the final result will be worth it.

Just stick to everything you set out to do, don't waiver when you look like sh't in the mirror, carry on doing what you're doing, only thinking about the end result.

Good luck.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dux said:


> If you take before bed, with zero carbs in your system, then you'll get a half decent nights sleep, especially at 250mg with a fan at the side of the bed and air flow through the room.
> 
> T3 is used to combat lethargy more than anything else.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I definitely wont be upping the dose.


----------

